# so how many miles do



## nissandriver501 (Jun 12, 2009)

as the topic says, how many miles do these 1.6 liter engines usually last? How many miles does yours have? I have a 96 sentra with the 1.6 and it has almost 280,000 miles on it. It is an automatic. it runs great, but very very tired. I think that the 0 - 60 time on it is actually slower than the quarter mile!! but i can't complain it burns no oil, none at all, and i get about 40 miles to the gallon. 43 was the most she saw just this past weekend. I usually run it really hard, just simply cuz it has to to get up to speed. typically seeing over 5000 rpms every single day. It is the original engine and drivetrain. it was my aunts car up until the day the got rear ended and i bought the car for 200 bucks. Always ran amsoil it it, so to sum it up approx how many more miles do you think i could conceivably get out of her? Thanks a ton


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

My 200sx had the engine replaced at 158000 and the chassis has 170000 so far.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Could be a hundred different reasons why it's 'tired'. Could be that it just actually is 'tired', rings are worn out a bit, cams is flattened out a bit, lifter buckets worn down a bit, valves leaking a bit, and so on. Any one of those things by themselves wouldn't really be cause for alarm, but put them all together...and...well...ya know...
When was the last time you gave it a complete tune up? Filters, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, O2 sensors, put it on a machine and made sure the rest of the sensors were working within spec on not on the edge of the spec, tire pressures, tranny fluid/filter change...that sort of thing...
I've got 2 B14's with GA16DE's in them, '97 Sentra Auto w/ 168K and a '98 200SX/SE manual w/166K. Both of them are running great, and aside from a little bit of timing chain noise from both of them (which is going to get fixed soon), I don't see any reason why I shouldn't easily get another 100K out of both of them.
How's your compression? How's your oil pressure? Those 2 things right there will give you the best indication of your engine's health.


----------



## nissandriver501 (Jun 12, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> Could be a hundred different reasons why it's 'tired'. Could be that it just actually is 'tired', rings are worn out a bit, cams is flattened out a bit, lifter buckets worn down a bit, valves leaking a bit, and so on. Any one of those things by themselves wouldn't really be cause for alarm, but put them all together...and...well...ya know...
> When was the last time you gave it a complete tune up? Filters, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, O2 sensors, put it on a machine and made sure the rest of the sensors were working within spec on not on the edge of the spec, tire pressures, tranny fluid/filter change...that sort of thing...
> I've got 2 B14's with GA16DE's in them, '97 Sentra Auto w/ 168K and a '98 200SX/SE manual w/166K. Both of them are running great, and aside from a little bit of timing chain noise from both of them (which is going to get fixed soon), I don't see any reason why I shouldn't easily get another 100K out of both of them.
> How's your compression? How's your oil pressure? Those 2 things right there will give you the best indication of your engine's health.


the oil pressure is great, i usually run about 50 psi at 55 mph. compression when i did the timing chain was ( from what i remember ) great. The car runs great though really i just wonder around how many miles do these little engines usually run for? I have complaints at all about it. I just wonder how long they usually run.


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is hight for a GA...however, the SE-R version I've owned closer to the GA, the highest mile on may previous SR20 vehicle was Infiniti G20 with a scary whooping 215K miles.
My wife was horrify, so I had to sell it. 
Damn 280k is awsome, how many Honda Civic can claim that!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

blkbird said:


> Damn 280k is awsome, how many Honda Civic can claim that!


I think a better question is...
How many USA domestically engineered vehicles can say that?
i.e. Big-I-3 (Nissan/Honda/Toyota) vs Big-D-3 (GM/Chrysler/Ford)
Let's face it...I think the bulk of folk around these forums would trust anything N/H/T over anything G/C/F with a buttload of miles on them.
(Incidentally, I had a '94 Civic with 300K on it, ran great 'till I slid on the ice and bent the body around, and an old '88 Corolla with 200K that rusted out, ran great until the front end basically fell out from under it. That's what I get for living up north!)


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

280000 mile is a great milage , give the engine a present and give it a rebuild and freshen up, and it will be good for a lot more.


----------

